# Cambarellus patzcuarensis sp. orange NSFW



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Got these in the mail yesterday. Package took over a week to get here, but the excellent shipping ensured that they arrived alive. Started eating algae wafers within an hour of being in the tank.










What happened to two of them after introduction.


















Only striped one and the most aggressive (2nd largest).


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow! Very impressive photography. Who did you buy these from?


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks, Hoppy. Got these from Andy in Germany.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Beautiful - I hope they are ok after their altercation?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

nice ones...they are great...mines are also from Andy.

What temp do you have them? and what about water parameters?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

IBN... Nice looking shrimp, the colors are nice.

_Are they long arm shrimp?_


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

2nd day and they're still active as ever. Just fed them some frozen bloodworms earlier and they went after them. 

pH is around 7.6 and temperature is around 78F.

Trena, nope, they're not long arm shrimps. They're dwarf orange crayfish. They're small still (1/2") and you can fit one on your index nail.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Great information on them-
http://www.petshrimp.com/articles/cpatzcuarensis.html


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Ibn... They look a lot larger in your pics. 

I called them shrimp  ...Sorry!


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Hehe. Yeah, they do in the pictures. It's at 1:1 macro. To get a sense of the size of these guys take a look at the plants in the picture. Those are Hemianthus callichtroides. The substrate that you see is actually sand.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Ibn said:


> Hehe. Yeah, they do in the pictures. It's at 1:1 macro. To get a sense of the size of these guys take a look at the plants in the picture. Those are Hemianthus callichtroides. The substrate that you see is actually sand.


Great close up; in the beginning I thought you accidentally ordered carnivorous shrimp and was in for a surprise! But you sure know your crustaceans.

BTW, what camera are you using? Lens?


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks, Bucky. 

Camera used was a Nikon D70 and the lens used was a Nikon 105mm f/2.8D macro.


----------



## CanadianCray (Oct 16, 2004)

Beautiful crays. Andy always has quality stuff. I have purchsed a few crays from him in the past.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

How are the crays doing? 

I am about to order two females and a male so I'm wondering as to how things are going.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Just placed the order for two females and one male. The price was exactly $115 shipped to me from Germany. (not bad)

I'll post pics once they get here.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

They're doing well. I'm down to three now instead of the four that I had started out with. One of them got decapitated (clean cut) during a recent molt...

Colorwise, they're with their full complement of colors. They're much more vibrant than when they first arrive and kind of put the cherry shrimps that they're in with to shame. Just waiting for them to do their thing and start having some babies.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Did you give them hiding places by providing some bamboo, pvc pipes or turbo shells? Just curious.



Ibn said:


> They're doing well. I'm down to three now instead of the four that I had started out with. One of them got decapitated (clean cut) during a recent molt...
> 
> Colorwise, they're with their full complement of colors. They're much more vibrant than when they first arrive and kind of put the cherry shrimps that they're in with to shame. Just waiting for them to do their thing and start having some babies.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Just a couple of rocks where they can find refuge. I also tossed in some green mesh that was used to tie down mosses and they really enjoy hiding underneath that. Gonna move them into an adjacent tank soon with moss covered wood and plenty of space for each of them.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Ibn said:


> They're doing well. I'm down to three now instead of the four that I had started out with. One of them got decapitated (clean cut) during a recent molt...
> 
> Colorwise, they're with their full complement of colors. They're much more vibrant than when they first arrive and kind of put the cherry shrimps that they're in with to shame. Just waiting for them to do their thing and start having some babies.


Decapitated??? I know the feeling of losing one...I lost five of them...:violin:


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Yup, clean cut from the region slightly behind the eyes and straight down. Was in the process of molting as parts of the molt was still on the body when it happened.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I am actually going to construct a 5-6 hole refuge for them by tying a few skinny PVC pipes together thus creating little chambers. Once I have them tied I'll put a piece of slate on top so they are firmly secured. One side of them will be opened while the other will be blocked off so nothing can come in from behind. 

Edit: My drawing did not want to load up.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Sounds nice. Observed this last night. Male is on the right.


----------



## CanadianCray (Oct 16, 2004)

LOL Dirty pics!!!!


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I can't imagine having a 5 year old girl looking at the tank and saying "daddy, what are the crayfish doing?"


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

They're wrestling!

Hehe, yeah, maybe I should put a disclaimer on there....


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I edited the Thread Title to add NSFW now that we have crayfish pron.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

gnatster said:


> I edited the Thread Title to add NSFW now that we have crayfish pron.


What does that stand for?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

NSFW - Not Safe for Work 

Certain sites that aggregate headlines and others stories will put a NSFW logo when the site may contain images or text that is not suitable for the workplace.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

I realize this is an old post, I found it on a google search for Cambarellus patzcuarensis. I am buying a pair or trio of them, and was wondering what the minimum temp for this species is (regarding shipping)? Also, how are yours doing now, months later? I plan to place mine in a 10 gallon heavily plkanted cherry shrimp tank. Crushed coral/gravel substrate, very hard water, very steady pH 7.6, temp ~77.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Minimum temps for these guys are pretty low (50F is no problem for them). 

Mine are still alive and kicking. I still have to set aside something for them and get them to produce some babies. If you're gonna house them with the cherries, make sure that there's plenty of space for them so that they can establish their own territories. They don't play nice with each other and you'll find some with missing limbs when they don't have enough space.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

I bought a trio of brown/orange mixed. The orange were crossed with the original wild brown form to bring some fresh blood into the line. They will produce both types of offspring, though the orange fry will be relatively few.
From what I've gathered, separating the sexes seems to be the best way to encourage breeding. I'm thinking about keeping the male in a net breeder, and allowing the females to roam the tank. That way, they can be fed, bred, and separated again with ease, until I get another 10 set up for them.


----------



## CanadianCray (Oct 16, 2004)

The whole point of seperating the sexes is to keep them out of the same water. That way when they are introduced again & the male senses the females hormones they are stimulated to breed. Keeping them in the same water will not have this effect.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info, I guess I'll be setting up a new tank sooner than I thought. Does this species eat plants, either fresh or dead? I have java moss and ferns, a few Aponogetum's, rotala, duckweed, Riccia, and some "lovely" hair algae in the tank. I'm not worried about the plants being eaten, just wondering if they are on the menu, or whether some other type of veggie food will be necessary.
How much space do they claim for territory? Would small rock caves be suitable cover? Are females territorial too, or just the males? 
Any advice on setup and maintenance would be appreciated. The current tank w/cherry shrimp has mixed crushed coral and gravel substrate, too many plants (little open water), 7.6-7.8, very hard water. Temp is ~76-77, 40-50% water changes weekly.


----------

